# A Zine on Squatting



## RACC00NHands (Jan 8, 2022)

Hey all, 
I ran across this online, and thought some of you might appreciate it!

https://ia802908.us.archive.org/25/items/ItsVacantTakeIt/its-vacant-take-it-IMPOSED.pdf


----------



## FoxRabbitRun (Jan 8, 2022)

RACC00NHands said:


> Hey all,
> I ran across this online, and thought some of you might appreciate it!
> 
> https://ia802908.us.archive.org/25/items/ItsVacantTakeIt/its-vacant-take-it-IMPOSED.pdf


This is pretty RAD! If they're any traveling nomad writers/ artists interested in contributing stories or works, we do Ground Kontrol Zine. ART PUNK, UFOS, COMICS, ALIENS ..AND MORE! MEsg me to get involved. SOUTHWEST BASED.


----------

